# Your brand of choice of battery powered tools



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

In extreme limited h/o conditions maybe but wouldn’t work on anything we or anybody I know does


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> If you want a nailer that works forget cryobi. Shoot a few framing nails proud into an lvl or finish nails into oak proud. Save yourself headaches & get paslode. Few drops of oil easily cleaned & never look back. Buy cheap suffer with cheap unless h/o brand is your bag


Overall you are probably right. But I do a lot of punch listing, and a lot of the trim that is popular in the remodels in my area is paint grade. People are obsessed with the modern white trim look. So it's either poplar or MDF. I am buying a very specific tool to aid my day to day in a very specific and efficient way. And the cost of entry is much cheaper to get me on the road to higher efficiency. 

Long story short, in this current design climate, the ability to shoot oak is not high on my priority list. Neither is having to buy gas cartridges.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

I got ya & I get budget & market. Mdf is subject to leave nails proud as well. Just trying to help I think you would be well pleased with paslode with no need for upgrade as time down is money down. I’ve owned them since the old black ones (late 80s) without issue. Yes more up front but worth weight in gold for me. I once did a lot of punch for some time & glad I had them


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I actually really like the Ridgid tools. I have them in 18 and 12 Volt and they have serviced me well over the years and they are getting better with the Octane line of tools. That said, I am getting away from stuff made in China now. Ridgid, Milwaukee, Ryobi, and I think DeWalt are all made in China. 
So I am picking up Makita stuff now.
I just picked up the 36 Volt Hypoid saw kit with two 5 AH batteries and the double charger for $250.00 at the Depot and it came with two extra 5 AH batteries for no extra charge.

A sweet deal I couldn't pass up.

Do not tell my wife.

Andy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have an older Paslode framer and a GC I work with pretty regularly has three newer ones. They all leave nails proud in LVLs. Not dissing the brand at all, but in my experience you need an air gun to really smack 'em.

I admit I have no experience with the very latest crop of battery guns. Keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My older Paslode framer won't sink them in an LVL


----------



## Deckdoctormi (Jun 28, 2017)

Dewalt has me committed from the amount of **** I own from them, but if I was starting over Makita or Metabo, recently Dewalt's impacts wear out fast, batteries don't hold up, just not the same product they use to be


----------



## Deckdoctormi (Jun 28, 2017)

Also Metabo and Mafell are part of cordless alliance which if you ever start buying mafell tools its nice having extra batteries


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> I got ya & I get budget & market. Mdf is subject to leave nails proud as well. Just trying to help I think you would be well pleased with paslode with no need for upgrade as time down is money down. I’ve owned them since the old black ones (late 80s) without issue. Yes more up front but worth weight in gold for me. I once did a lot of punch for some time & glad I had them


You know I can appreciate that. And I usually advise people to save up for the best and buy once. But, I got a wild hair and diversified. And I figured I can ride it hard and fast, if I have to cash it in within the 3 year warranty, I'll call it a learning experience. But in the meantime, I enjoy trying new tools. And I have used Paslode at a previous company. They were great and I have nothing against them. But when it comes down to it, I have a cheap streak and I wanted more for less. And I like going off the beaten path here and there.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

And I can appreciate your side as well. At the end of the day none of us are put together alike & we all have to try different things to see what works. I sometimes wander off the path myself on different things. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm probably one of the few who run the Senco Fusion cordless trim guns. I really, really like them.

If they go down, I would buy them again.

However, the new generation of Milwaukie guns seem to use the same type of captured gas system. Much better than the wind up system that Dewalt uses.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm probably one of the few who run the Senco Fusion cordless trim guns. I really, really like them.
> 
> If they go down, I would buy them again.
> 
> ...


You know, when I started researching cordless guns, I really wanted to see the Sencos but nowhere in my area carried them! I was disappointed because they seem really solid. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I gave my new Makita Hypoid saw a workout today and man do I like that thing. 
No cords to deal with, it's quiet and not too heavy for an old **** like me.
The blade has a real thin kerf and it goes through DF like butter.

Now I see that Makita is coming out with 40 Volt tools. they have just about every one of their hand-held tools in 40. I will stick with the 18s and 12s though as I just don't need that much oomph.

Andy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Makita XGT 40v Cordless Tools


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I gave my new Makita Hypoid saw a workout today and man do I like that thing.
> No cords to deal with, it's quiet and not too heavy for an old **** like me.
> The blade has a real thin kerf and it goes through DF like butter.
> 
> ...


I don't fully understand the move to the 40v system. I read the article Leo linked, and the tools in the promotional picture are The same staple tools that we already have in 18v. So a person would be double buying and essentially be running 2 battery systems anyway. The charger adapter is a good idea but I just don't understand a new line of tools that steps on the toes of what you already have. I feel like they should have just come up with more options in their 18v line and started doing what Ryobi did with their Hybrid tools designed to be either run off of a battery or plugged into a drop cord. 

If they were stuck with the power output for bigger tools, I could see developing bigger tools in a 40v line. But do I really need a new impact gun in 40v? I'm sure it's amazing, but I like the 18v impact I've run for years reliably. It's already a work horse.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

1st of all makita is eons above cryobi always will be. Top brands have been moving up in power 9, 12, 18 ,20 etc. like all tech. they just keep improving. If your punch framing say, that 40 will be heads above the 18 although the 18 is great & will get the job done. Different arsenals for different gigs that’s all


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Forgot to mention as time moves on more tools will be added to the arsenals. At the onset it was pretty much drill drivers


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks like the batteries are huge and heavy. Means more power but I'd rather swap out one or two times a day than hang onto a tool that's heavy. I run 5Ah out in the field because it's inconvenient to swap out a battery. In the shop I run 2.5Ah because it's light and there's always another charged battery a couple steps away.


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> 1st of all makita is eons above cryobi always will be. Top brands have been moving up in power 9, 12, 18 ,20 etc. like all tech. they just keep improving. If your punch framing say, that 40 will be heads above the 18 although the 18 is great & will get the job done. Different arsenals for different gigs that’s all


I realize they are a much improved tool over ryobi, I just cited a feature they have I wish Makita would imitate. I know many many more tools will be added, it just seems like they are competing with themselves at this point. I mean, I hope some really good and useful tools will hit the 40v line so I can justify jumping into it. I just don't need a 40v impact, drill, or sawzall when I already have them in 18v form (although I've always wanted more power out of my sawzall but it's the non brushless unit)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Power hungry tools like Circular saws, tablessaws, compressors, large hammer drills, concrete chipper hammer, lawn mower, leaf blower. Stuff like that would benefit immensely from that type of a battery platform. Stuff like hand drills, impact guns and wrenches, jigsaws, sawzalls not so much.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Buying good tools gives you confidence, buying crap such as cryobi & slobalt
is only going to make you cuss & put you behind. Don’t know 1 single contractor that has been successful with chit if I know any at all. Buy cheap get cheap


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I borrowed a Kobalt cordless sawzall a while back. It out cut my Milwaukie cordless hands down.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Contrattacker said:


> Thanks for the full answers! Which brands of battery tools also can I consider? I'm interested basically in budget tools, but good brands )




I almost had a violent knee jerk reaction.


Your screen name looked like

Contact tracer




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Buying good tools gives you confidence, buying crap such as cryobi & slobalt
> is only going to make you cuss & put you behind. Don’t know 1 single contractor that has been successful with chit if I know any at all. Buy cheap get cheap


I see guys everyday using the piss out of Ryobi tools. They work fine for the money. The thing is they can buy 2 or 3 Ryobis for the price of one Milwaukee and they come out of the same plant in china.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

They won’t work for me & I don’t see anybody using them but h/o’s. Why would I spend a half day or more replacing one more than once as opposed to buying real tools. Seems waaay inefficient for me. The savings has to be much greater buying something once. No brainer


----------

